# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Koiçidenca numerike

## Davius

Nesër do të jetë:

Ora *1*, e *2* minuta, e *3* sekonda, dita e *4*-tërt, e muajit të *5*-të, e vitit 200*6*.

Kjo koiçidencë do të ndodh më pas 70 vjetëve kur do të jetë viti 2076...

----------


## ABIGAIL

> Nesër do të jetë:
> 
> Ora *1*, e *2* minuta, e *3* sekonda, dita e *4*-tërt, e muajit të *5*-të, e vitit 200*6*.
> 
> Kjo koiçidencë do të ndodh më pas 70 vjetëve kur do të jetë viti 2076...


Si te shkoi mendja qe i bere llogarite :buzeqeshje: 

Sidoqofte e lezetshme kjo koicidenca...............

----------

